
Gitg – git repository browser for GNOME - mbrubeck
http://blogs.gnome.org/jessevdk/2010/02/21/gitg-git-repository-browser/
======
dan_netwalker
I miss one "stupid" feature of git gui: the tools menu. I have some small
tools in my ~/.gitconfig for things like creating and mergin "feature trees".
Like:

[guitool "Development/Feature/Create"]

cmd = git checkout development && git checkout -b feature__\"$ARGS\"
development

argprompt = yes

[guitool "Development/Feature/Merge into Development"]

cmd = git checkout development && git merge --no-ff feature__\"$ARGS\" && git
checkout feature__\"$ARGS\"

argprompt = yes

[guitool "Development/Feature/Finish"]

cmd = git checkout development && git merge --no-ff feature__\"$ARGS\" && git
branch -d feature__\"$ARGS\"

argprompt = yes

...or for more mundane tasks...

[guitool "Tools/Switch branch"]

cmd = git stash clear && git stash save \"cambiando a rama $ARGS\" && git
checkout \"$ARGS\" && git stash pop

argprompt = yes

[guitool "Tools/Pull"]

cmd = git pull

[guitool "Tools/Sincronice"]

cmd = git checkout master && (git push && git pull) || (git pull && git push
&& git pull)

I know, those are stupid hacks, but this let me do lots of work withought
touching the terminal unless I really have to. Any chance getting something
like this in gitg?

------
plaes
Those who prefer console for getting things done can try out tig - a text-mode
interface for git.

<http://jonas.nitro.dk/tig/>

------
MartinMond
Anyone know of a build for Ubuntu 9.10?

